# How would you make these joints



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Check out this font, designed by a fellow in North Carolina. I'm curious how you think he made the joint under the bowl and at the base. I'm not going to copy it, just trying to think through some interesting designs for a font and thought this would be an interesting exercise.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Miters? 3 way sliding dovetail?


----------



## CoachSchroeder (Jan 3, 2014)

I think I saw a 3 way "half lap" (3rd lap?) floating around the web the other day.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay. I can see the joint under the bowl as a 3-way miter. That could work.

On the base, every joint I think of wouldn't be strong enough, I don't think. Did you have a specific suggestion for that one?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

here's a 3 way half-lap that would be helpful in joining the three feet, but still leaves me the question of how the three legs would attach to the feet.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

spline? through the uprights, diagonal brace, and the feet to tie them together and still use the half lap on the "feet"?

Dowell the assembly diagonally through the light colored brace after primary assembly? the dowel would be hidden accept the underside of the feet.

inset a three legged plywood "key" into the underside of the three way?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Japanese joinery springs to mind


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

interesting ideas.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

That table makes me think of Charlie Chaplin, somehow.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/145241156702910026/


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dang waho609, that joint almost looks like one of those optical illusions


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/145241156702910026/
> 
> - Charles Maxwell


It's not easy making those fillets. ..Looks great !


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

It was magic : ))


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

It was magic : ))

Darn nice looking magic though


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm still not sure how one would do the base, with the legs coming together, and then the base, and how to attach all that for a strong joint.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

On the feet base connection it could be floating tenons, or dowels. Maybe wedged stub tenons? That would be strong and close invisibly.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

I would guess that it's simply "dominos", which are really just floating tenons.


----------

